# Mini Microwaves



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi - I would like a small microwave to take in my motorhome. Any ideas? I've looked on Amazon and there is a great looking one which steams vegetables as well - Whirlpool I think they're called - but they're about £150. Or is that a reasonable price?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Tesco & argos. We got our last one for £50 with oven & Grill. You could get one for £30 if you look around


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks teensvan. Is yours small enough to fit into a cupboard? I'd like one that is small enough for that. I'll check out Tesco and Argos though.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Loads of tiny (cheap) microwaves out there. I think even Asda do them for about £25 these days.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have one at home - fits in a corner.

Ours is the older, cheaper model - £114, which Amazon only have left in red now. Pushbuttons rather than touch controls. The newer model is £135.

Whirlpool-Microwave-Oven-Steam-Function

It does steam veg etc very well, but so can any microwave.

I think the shape would be less good in most motorhomes than a small conventionally shaped one, and would go for a £29 'clockwork' one from Lidl/Aldi/Clas Ohlsen/Tesco/Sainsburys/Asda etc.

But you know the space you have.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think this










at £137 is the smallest microwave on the UK market

Fagor Spoutnik


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We ordered a Whirlpool from Amazon for our Van but it was too heavy and quite big, so sent it back and bought one from Argos, 17L, for about £25, and it is brilliant we only have a small van but hubby put a shelf in the top of the wardrobe so its permanently in there. Brilliant.

Patty


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we got a very small 800w version that sits in the TV locker and we wouldn't be without it, even off hookup it is run off the 2KW inverter. It was about £25/30 from Tesco I think.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

was thinking of getting a micro fitted in a locker but what about any steam condensation?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi All,

Being practical, and looking at this from a safety aspect, is it wise to fit any cooking appliance above shoulder height?

No doubt they are a useful piece of equipment, but no way would I allow my wife to lift boiling hot food from a locker situated just below ceiling height.

As for fitting one in a wardrobe, well I’ve heard it all now. “ Hi darling, I’ve just spilled the Lasagne all over our clothes”?? Why of all places to fit a Microwave oven, choose on top of a wardrobe. Your clothes must smell of “The dish of the day” 

Although we have motorhomes, we are still campers in the true sense of the word, lets keep it that way?

Drew


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Daewoo QT was the smallest I could find. 600w.
420mm wide, 330mm deep and 230mm high.
Incedently it runs off my Honda EUi 10 (900w) generator without problem


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

kalamitty said:


> was thinking of getting a micro fitted in a locker but what about any steam condensation?


I fitted one in the cupboard above the drinks cabinet at eye level, however I completely removed the doors, checked there was space around the back and made a hole through the side of the cupboard at the point where the ventilation grilles are on the microwave, and fitted something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-r...Accessories&hash=item4ab92e088f#ht_1546wt_814


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Bill H,

Do you know how much it weighs????

Aldra


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

There's a reasonable selection of small microwaves here. (Declaration of interest: it's my son's website.)

http://www.homedecoratingshop.co.uk...uct=price_asc&pc=microwaves&pageNum_product=1


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

aldra said:


> Hi Bill H,
> 
> Do you know how much it weighs????
> 
> Aldra


9.2kg acording to Daewoo, around £50 new.
Current model is the QT2, same size, power and weight


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We have ours fitted (or rather just sitting)in the bottom of our wardrobe. We probably only use it a few times a week but I can honestly say the clothes have never smell of cooking not even when we have cooked fish. We do always have wardrobe door open whilst microwave is in use though.
Lesley


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We do not use the Wardrobe as a wardrobe, but as a storage cupboard, so no chance of spilling food on any clothes, the shelf for the Microwave is not shoulder height or ceiling height, so quite safe to use.

We have loads of storage in our MH so the wardrobe was the best place for it and near Kitchen area too.

Patty


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

trevd01 said:


> I think this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh. That's very stylish!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I decided on where the M/W was to go. Measured the space and scoured the shops armed with a tape measure for the exact size.

Came up trumps at big supermarket for €39.

Ray.


----------



## lostasusual (Aug 1, 2012)

*mini microwave*

Hi Sue
We're just pondering that same question - what's best, low weight, microwave for the van?
Love to hear what you decided to buy? 
I've seen a 500W machine advertised @ £69.98 from kitchenware online.com. It's 10.5KG. 
There's also a Daewoo QTI 600W machine for £53.23 via Amazon that's a tad under at 9.8KG.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We are looking to get a new microwave bed.


Get a good nights sleep in 10 minutes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Several 12 volt microwaves here, folks!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=12v+microwave

There's even a doll's house one - for cooking a Smartie, perhaps, one at a time?  Aaaaah, bless...!


----------

